# National seashore



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Any word on the road? Is the whole thing closed? I was hoping to hit the Navarre end this weekend, but I'm hearing it is still closed...


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

closed


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Park ranger at johnsons beach said the area before navvare is getting worked on before pickens will even be touched but he did say that i could be December some time before pickens is open


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Swampass said:


> Park ranger at johnsons beach said the area before navvare is getting worked on before pickens will even be touched but he did say that i could be December some time before pickens is open


Pickens is closed? 
That's news to me. I'd hope to fish there this month. 
Hurricane Nate? Any idea of when it will reopen?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Gives them fodder to move the new ferry in and block vehicular access.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Looking forward to trolling from the ferry.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

the ferry's are at the port. Saw them yesterday.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Ferrys or not, they still need to open the road!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Biggest mistake pensacola has ever made. Bet it wont last a year. Whose idea was it anyway?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

and their names are turtle head and pelican poop...thought there would be 3? surely they can find someone to start operating them. Why buy the boats when the infrastructure is not in place?


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Theyre waiting for the spot next to them to be built up for landing and parking amd also the docks to be made larger at casino beach. But sealarks right not gonna last long cost to run them gonna by high


----------

